# Live Deer Cam



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

They closed the old one do to ppl talking off topic! Please keep all bs in AQHU! Thank you!

http://www.rd-hc.com/rdhc_deer_cam.htm


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

That was so funny a little butten buck just about head butted a ****!! Then the little fork horn came back in and scared the butten buck away.

Does anyone know how ppl were saving pics from the web cam? If so pls post how to do it! ty


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Probably just screen shot and pasted it, then saved it..


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHA back!

I would guess screen shot to

y is it every time i get one here its just the ****?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Probably just screen shot and pasted it, then saved it..


When I try to right click the pic it say's "If you would like to save a web cam image Please use the Print SCRN button. You can then past it to any picture program you use. Thank you." I dont know what that means? pls help!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, its by the backspace key.. The key is called, "insert" or "prc sc" or "Print Screen" push that button, then going to like paint or a photo program and right click and paste.. Then save it.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would try to help you out, but im running on next to no interweb


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

6 deer 6 deer


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> lol, its by the backspace key.. The key is called, "insert" or "prc sc" or "Print Screen" push that button, then going to like paint or a photo program and right click and paste.. Then save it.


Ok I figured it out!!! Thank you so much!!!







I need to put corel back on my computer so I have some where to past it. Shoal I just counted 8 deer!! Its a feeding frenzy!

I keep waiting for that BIG Buck and thanks to Malawi I now know how to take his pic!








You know theres gotta be a big one that feeds here!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Well i just watched for a little whyle and the only thing i saw was a squirrel. Look like ill have to go back into the woods tonight to see some deer.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

a turkey!


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh man, I'm so excited that I finally saw something I have to post a pic


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

2 small deer now


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

psychofish said:


> 2 small deer now


Here, I grabbed a quick screen shot.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

watching this thing is about as interesting as watching paint dry (as i said a year ago in the original thread) but i just cant stop watching it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

oh my god a squirrel!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Pit_man said:


> lol, its by the backspace key.. The key is called, "insert" or "prc sc" or "Print Screen" push that button, then going to like paint or a photo program and right click and paste.. Then save it.


Ok I figured it out!!! Thank you so much!!!







I need to put corel back on my computer so I have some where to past it. Shoal I just counted 8 deer!! Its a feeding frenzy!

I keep waiting for that BIG Buck and thanks to Malawi I now know how to take his pic!








You know theres gotta be a big one that feeds here!
[/quote]

No problem, glad to assist you in your deer cam thread.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Two does feeding now


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Pit_man said:


> Two does feeding now


yup, i am surprised i got to see something.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

those are some healthy does....tasty


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Its cool the way the squirrel runs up and down the post constantly.

Its like FOOD full FOOD full


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I spy with my little eye three does! LOL

The suns starting to go down so they should be out in full force soon.

Someone asked in the other thread where this cam is, it is in the eastern time zone if the clock is correct.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

"I reposted some stuff from the old thread you guy's might find intresting!"

QUOTE(Pit_man @ Nov 6 2008, 01:20 AM) 
Here you go Nick! All about scoring a buck!

http://www.versuscountry.com/scorebuck.aspx

http://www.buckmanager.com/category/aging-and-scoring-deer/

QUOTE(Nick G @ Nov 6 2008, 01:24 AM)
oh damn, thats pretty involved.

thanks man.

No prob , What I think is cool is that a deer will reach maturaty at 3-5 years old. Then there racks actualy get smaller every year! Thow not many make it that far(old)! Due to cars, hunters, starvation, disease and freezing to death! Life is hard for a deer!!!!

Check out this pic thats in that second link! Thats what I'm talkin bout!!!!!!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> "I reposted some stuff from the old thread you guy's might find intresting!"
> 
> QUOTE(Pit_man @ Nov 6 2008, 01:20 AM)
> Here you go Nick! All about scoring a buck!
> ...


that looks like a muley...those main beams are really thick for a whitetail. Course I live in the south we never see deer that big lol


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

No I'm almost fer shure thats a whitetail! The main beam wraps around and a muley forks out.

Mule deer pic!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Pit_man said:


> lol, its by the backspace key.. The key is called, "insert" or "prc sc" or "Print Screen" push that button, then going to like paint or a photo program and right click and paste.. Then save it.


Ok I figured it out!!! Thank you so much!!!







*I need to put corel back on my computer so I have some where to past it.* Shoal I just counted 8 deer!! Its a feeding frenzy!

I keep waiting for that BIG Buck and thanks to Malawi I now know how to take his pic!








You know theres gotta be a big one that feeds here!
[/quote]

Do you have "Paint"? That's all you need. Hit Paste once in "Paint", and your screen shot will come up. Make sure to save it as a jpeg so we can all see!


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

**** on there right now...I have to keep watching cuz i know one of these days bigfoot is gonna come and get some grub


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Buck

to pronger


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

oooo ^^^^ stand off


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

If thats what you wanna call it. lol Hell, I would shoot it!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Now we got a successful cohab


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

two *****, side by side


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

we have deer, looks like some does and a butten buck


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

three deer and a wanna be girafe


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

The bigger of the small bucks is back! I dont have paint so I gotta get corel from my buddy befor I can post pics.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool Tison!!! You got a cool pic of him


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

http://en.softonic.com/s/microsoft-paint i think you can get paint from there. didn't read into it real well tho


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, Now i want a nice one to come walking up.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Three of them!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

The butten buck's dont take any crap from the ****'s! This one is chaseing that **** off!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Who you lookin at PUNK?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang my face itches!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang *****! I wasnt done eating!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hes there right now too.. lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

dude, holy sh*t, i think i see a bear!!!!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> dude, holy sh*t, i think i see a bear!!!!
> 
> View attachment 173761


You know that jailbait isn't ACTUALLY bait for these cameras...?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Little fork horn gave us a close up!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

This deer cam is just the right pace for someone with mononucleosis during the 4 hours they are awake and trying to swallow soup.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

im looking at these videos rubbing my compound bow telling it 'soon baby. soon'


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Mattones said:


> im looking at these videos rubbing my compound bow telling it 'soon baby. soon'


Ya me too!!







I cant freakin wait! Im getting my bow and everything lined out. Im going in Southern Illinois. On the 14th. of this month I will be in my stand!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the feeder might be out? There is almost no corn on the ground. The two that are feeding now are cleaning up whats left on the ground. If it is out I hope they refill it soon! This is my deer fix till I go hunting!

Self proclaimed deer junkie :nod:


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

They look cool all bunched up. That is a bunch of legs.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

A doe has her flag up! A **** came in and scared her.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Deer with a pumpkin on its head! Cool story just read that the deer did free its self and is doing ok!
http://www.kmov.com/video/topvideo-index.h...01134&shu=1


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

a buck just ran a **** away from the feeder


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

has anyone seen any large bucks on here?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> has anyone seen any large bucks on here?


No not YET!! Key word YET!! I'm on here a LOT!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

guys nice buck

anyone see him? ill post pics as soon as i think he wont be back







Dang guys I took 3-4 pics, some damn good ones two. Then I freakin closed paint! DAMN!!! But I did save this one!


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

****!!!!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

****!!!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I see a (lone) mature doe now so that or another buck could be after her!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

BUCK!! I will post pics in a min. !!


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

How did I miss that buck? Damn it.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the rut is full on now! See how the bucks necks are getting swollen now, the bucks are smelling up in the air all good signs of the rut! Even the small bucks are starting to chace the does, the does are starting to act all frisky. We should see a lot of action for a few weeks or so.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Cute little spike and a couple cool pics I got last night.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The little spike in your pic and another small buck just got into a little fight.
It happend so fast I didnt get pics, I was waiting for a better shot


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey I found us six more deer cams!

http://www.watchthedeer.com/photos_live.shtml

Here are some pics from new cam.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn Pit Man, those were some interesting shots. 
good work


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick G said:


> damn Pit Man, those were some interesting shots.
> good work


Hey thanks Nick!

Here is some pics of a buck with what looks like a fox to me.





























I told you this is MY CORN! 








Looks like they put some apples out yesterday.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm addicted to this damn deer cam. I got the parts guys at work hooked on it too now. They always have it on then if something happens they page everyone over the P.A. to come check it out. lol


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

This is pretty neat







Someone should get a piranha cam going.....


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

deer with his nose buried in the feeder right now


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I love this stupid cam. Its strangely addicting


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow i see a racoons' ass...looks like a dead snake (probably stick though hard to tell)

wow a deer , i finally saw one


----------

